# 99 750iL - Replacement tires, wider?



## dkeene (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd like to replace 4 tires on my BMW 750iL, 1999. The "book" reccommends 235/60R16. I would like a wider tire for traction, and just because I would like a wider tire look. I don't care about performance, etc. The local tire franchise reccommends against that. I checked Sears and they carry lots of 245's and they range in price from low $100 to $200. They are all 245/50 R16. Would there be any problem with putting tires of this size on my bmw (standard wheels, 16").









I thought you people would be more knowledgeable than the folks at these stores. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Check out Tire Racks +1 sizing. www.tirerack.com


----------



## dkeene (Aug 12, 2008)

What does +1 sizing mean?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

+1 sizing is adding one size in width while keeping the same rolling diameter. It is explained in detail on the Tire Rack website


----------



## dkeene (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks
Can I do this with my 750iL?


----------



## 4liter (May 9, 2008)

My manual says that you can go with a 245 45 16.


----------



## bimmer_guy323i (Sep 11, 2008)

as a bmw owner and tech from bahamas if u got to wild ur tires would rub as u turn say with in fac recomendations


----------

